# The new frontier thread!



## antonkan (Jun 15, 2009)

.


----------



## TwinBlades (Jun 15, 2009)

YO GUY, theres already another cheat thread...


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol at the bad words part he just broke it. Seriously we got a thread and its doing fine.

Edit: To add a comment (or post), click the Add Reply button (what are we supposed to be really dumb or something?)


----------



## lurked (Jun 15, 2009)

we already have a good thread on this. Stop trying to make a successful thread Lol...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> DON'T MAKE THE REASON WHY A TENS, HUNDREDS OR THOUSANDS ON POSTS AND PAGES



Does that even mean anything?


----------



## antonkan (Jun 15, 2009)

PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!


----------



## PokemonV (Jun 15, 2009)

He sounds like a 11 year old trying to get noticed.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol this is the internet there isn't anything limiting us from doing anything cept mods but there are people who disrespect mods.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

since both threads are different in purpose (precode and this new unofficial thread)
i would say good luck


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!


why would we post you?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

plus its in different section so no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and true like what elixir has mentioned, we have different purpose so that's okay


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

well....


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For R4 DS users and its clones (M3 Simply, N5 DS,etc), you'll need to get a new flashcart (except R4 DS and its clones).


^
wtf?!
wrong. we don't have to get a new flashcart...zzz


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

since no one is requesting anything..i will be the first

3774 Puzzle_Kingdoms_USA_NDS-XPA

money code
max exp code
soldier never die
if possible instant win

THANKS


----------



## lonewolf80 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for this! I thought I was doomed when the official one died. Can't wait for Black Sigil cheats!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, antonkan, u made your first mistake which is to type this out, u need to keep in mind that not everyone is lucky enough to get a decent flashcart, alot of countries are still selling r4 and their clones(singapore still included ....) to unsuspecting customers and keep in mind the following:

No.1:  they don know that r4 sucks and that its outdated

No.2 they will probably buy it because that's the most famous brand and also it might be cheap aka they have no idea the pricing of other flashcart 

No.3 Its their only choice. I remember wenting back to a shopping centre and all they have are N5 and some other r4 clones.

And also, no thread has ever hit the 1k page, most of the time, by then, it would have been just truckload of spams... and it would have been locked already


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, its a nice idea until we get our new system working, and it'll make the noobs stay quiet for a while, so I say GO!
Congrats.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, from now on STOP offtopic...

Just give it a go, and we'll see how it'll turn out..
I don't have high hopes for this thread, but hey, it takes 10 seconds to close the thread..I want to see if it'll work before I close it..


And I don't think that author realizes how big responsibility this is, and how hard it is to even maintain the cheat thread, let alone cheat database!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

well, i was just suggesting on how he can improved on those "rules"


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, from now on STOP offtopic...
> 
> Just give it a go, and we'll see how it'll turn out..
> I don't have high hopes for this thread, but hey, it takes 10 seconds to close the thread..I want to see if it'll work before I close it..
> ...


Well, its not maintaining the whole database, he's a GBAtemp member, and therefore eligible to maintain it.
We're not active cause:
1) Narin has a job, and as such cannot make databases every 1 or 2 days.
2) We're (mainly Narin) using his spare time to come up with a new system for cheats, currently we have some ideas, like a code submitter form, and even a forum,
but they still need implementing...
3) Its unofficial so I'm hoping that means, that it will be maintained until the official database becomes more regularly updated.

Offtopic: whaat? my forum system is better than yours, it only takes 4 seconds to lock, move or delete a post/thread


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 15, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> *Please Note: Here's the rules to everyone at GBATemp.net:
> NO FLAMMING
> NO AGURUING
> *


I agree with Toni and the original poster.  Don't flamm or aguru on this thread.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why the cheat code crew have currently invaded it.
Any flames will meet something called the "Report" button, and also ignored by all of us.

Hell, its flaming and Arguing that made Curley close the thread, and me get it closed before...
GBAtemp needs to change like hell. Noobs will kill it.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

yes, by being the topic starter you have to answer questions and attend to newbies (night in and night out)

i am glad someone can carry out the dirty work that i used to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




make sure you are knowledagble (although, you yet to sound like one) and being considerate~!

asking people to buy a new flash cart could easily SPARK a flame (yes, i tried that and i got screwed)!
infact, you should HELP them to solve their problem~!

by the way, finally i can off to enjoy my LIFE~!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no.3.
so true.
the shopping mall where i bought mine had only r4!

are we allowed to post requests here?
then..

Lego Battles (U)
everything unlocked

Kuroshitsuji hantom and Ghost (J)
whole story unlocked

also..

in my opinion:

if you want to start a cheat compliation thread, the first thing to do is to compile ALL the codes from mrfatso's thread, which are for codes that are not yet in the database.
then put the links to it HERE(since its the thread) for all the flashcarts format, such as CHEAT.DAT and USRCHEAT.dat. Then, answer to everybody's request for cheats, and either find them from the internet, or learn to make them yourself, and compile into the dat, and post changlogs. Also, you most probably have to update every 2-3 days, some people aren't really that patient imo.

important thread is huge responsibility.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They still sell them here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily mine had iTouch too.

Good luck with this thread antokan, although the support isn't there.... You just have to be a little less awesome than Narin (Narin is too awesome to be reached!)

And also, sorry to tell you the noobs that spam don't care about rules. But good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: And for less whining, write out which cart uses which file. And its also good if you can be as awesome as narin, splitting up the whole big file into smaller different files .


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

by the way, when are you going to update the database?


----------



## Gearhead (Jun 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> if you want to start a cheat compliation thread, the first thing to do is to compile ALL the codes from mrfatso's thread, which are for codes that are not yet in the database.
> then put the links to it HERE(since its the thread) for all the flashcarts format, such as CHEAT.DAT and USRCHEAT.dat. Then, answer to everybody's request for cheats, and either find them from the internet, or learn to make them yourself, and compile into the dat, and post changlogs. Also, you most probably have to update every 2-3 days, some people aren't really that patient imo.
> 
> important thread is huge responsibility.



This wouldn't be a good idea, because the reason that many of those codes are not already in the db is because not all of them are in working order. But do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

Gearhead said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some new cheats weren't added in Narin's last update.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

of course any cheats which are posted after the cut off date / time is not included!
none of us is so free just to update the database after every single post is made~!
although, i seem to be here for 24/7 (free) but actual fact i am not~! mrfatso and co would know...
unlike some spammers would just answer to all calls~! 
anyway, those are none of my business~! LOL since this new member would be doing it

codes posted on mrfatso's thread are mostly stress tested! we have signz, mrfatso, various others to do the dirty work! Yes, that including me~!
of course that doesn't include some random posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mostly, codes from mrfatso, elixirdream, anandjones and dsrules are tested~!

however, again who would be so free to test all the codes ? why am i saying this? because Narin gather codes not only from gbatemp but every possible place! the best part is some forums you will see people just knowing how to PORT codes but yet they fail to do it on 1st attempt! Ya, i forget to mentioned that they can't code much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



by the way, do we blame Narin for all these? of course not ~! i do believe all coders should be responsible of what they post~! It is also the end users responsibility to report on broken codes! Yeah this part fails big time on the end users~! LOL

if any codes that you retrieved from mrfatso's thread it is not working for you please highlight~! otherwise, as far as i concern it is not as buggy as black sigil ~!

anyway, this is not flaming or what! this is just a piece of my advise to the topic starter!

EDIT: not only Narin and co do add codes but we do fix tons of codes! so my another piece of advise to the topic starter is! i hope you have the capacity to do it right


----------



## antonkan (Jun 16, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> by the way, when are you going to update the database?



I'm going to update the cheat database, depending on my real life. First, I'll dowload the cheats from cheats.gbatemp.net. Second, I use a file sharing website to upload the cheats files in ZIP fotmat (these includes all of the cheat format for your flashcart. Finally, it's a updated cheat database. If you have problems going to cheats.gbatemp.net (too long to load, get a page error, etc.), then download from the file sharing website.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....................................
so...
you're just going to mirror the cheats, you aren't adding ANYTHING to them.. since the ones from cheats.gbatemp.net are from narin's work(most probably, hmm..), and all you're doing is to just MIRROR them?
updating means you take the codes from fatso's thread, (im not so sure if you have to test them) you put the tested codes in to the dat, fix any broken codes, and export to all the different formats. not mirror....

don't get me wrong, but i believe that's the job of the cheat thread, to update the dat with FIXED or NEW codes...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!





Spoiler



WHAT?! THERES ANOTHER THREAD?! DON'T TELL ME ABOUT THIS OTHER THREAD! NEVER!!!! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!








Rule making for a noobie doesn't work, let alone, a normal member. Also, you fail. Narin does his job fine. Lay off.


On topic:
Pokemon Pearl USA 27 pokeballs in slot 2 and make one of the pokeballs to start with a charizard with Surf!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err, i hate to break it to u, but that is not how the cheat thread works, what u are supposed to be doing is adding codes from my thread, compile it, test and fix any broken codes, and then upload it to the ftp, also u have to answer any questions from noobs and etc.

A better title would be The Alternate Cheat Download Thread if this is what u are doing...


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

Errr, Antonkan, from what everyone is saying, I understand you are thinking of doing something like this? Then yeah just an alternate cheat download not a cheat thread. And well, cheat.gbatemp.com is working fine for me presently.....

If thats not what you have in mind then:

1) You have to check the pre-codes thread made by Mrfatso frequently, they will post codes, or you need to go to other sites to get codes (like Narin did)

2)You have to test some codes to make sure they are working

3)Fix any wrong ones if you can

4)Add the working cheats into the curent compilation, yeah what Narin did was he compiled the cheats and added some cheats himself (correct me if I'm wrong)

5) Make copies fro each cart, like .db for M3 carts and .dat for R4

6)Upload (duh), preferably for all formats like Narin did

7)Update here tell people about it.

8)Make cheats, and answer noob's question, oh and possibly you have to answer a lot to piracy protection things during major releases.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

ya, domination, u gotten pretty much what his job is supposed to be

@antonkan:

and also, another important thing, never ever get angry with noobs, they will ask shit loads of questions, and heck, maybe stupid things like:
duh... can anyone tell me what 1 + 1 is, or duh, can i use cheats.dat specificially for the R3 on my CycloDS ??

note: (yes, i know that i spell r4 wrongly, but that is on purpose, since not all the time, they will be typing in readable english, sometimes broken or maybe unreadable english, since english is not their strong suit and they are using tools to help them translate what they are saying) 

But to retype this out once out and also reply to domination's replies:

No.1 is actually a little true as well, what happen also is that elixir help narin compile the cheats and pass directly to him, because well, narin has a job and he is busy, so he can't possibly camp infront of the computer and spam F5.

no.2 : is very important cos well, there are so many games, unlikely we can test each and every one of them, and also sometimes we might miss out something like that time i made vit codes for KINTN, i made vit at 655 but i didn't realised that it was screwing up stuff elsewhere.

no.3: also important, since like i had mentioned, somethings we might have messed up somewhere and didn't catch that, so ur job would be to fix that.

no.4: yup, he went to a few different sites all over the net and find any codes that we are missing. like the crazy zoom for pokemon pearl/diamond...

no.5/6/7: no need to say, but u have to do these, and upload them as an individual AND as a full package.

no.8: since u are new, i don expect to do that, and unless u are knowledgeable enough, it would be better to shush up and let someone else do it, the worst mistake that u can ever made is this:

u know nothing but u act like u know everything, end up, bad advice to those who are asking you. 

So, if u don know how does AP work? don type, let someone handle it. BUT that is not to say, that u just hush up on everything, u will need to chat with them, maybe assure them or something, and if u don know, u could just redirect them to a thread with the knowledge or just ask someone for help.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

I STRONGLY AGREE with i.domination, ipikachu and mrfatso!
this is what i am trying to tell you as well~!

do like what we are doing! if you do it well ~! you might have our blessing to help!
each of is bloody busy in real life~!
while i am typing this next minute i am going out to meet my client~!

seriously, none of us is trying to pour a pale of cold water on you~! it is we want you to know the responsibility of having such thread! if you don't know how things work
just go through the history yourself on the official thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even i am taking a break from the cheat [email protected] i was still bugged by someone for black sigil codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that took me 1 hour just to keep praying my emulator was working to hunt down the address~!
argh~! TIME IS ESSENTIAL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

haha, you had enough of fun....it's not like anybody expected him to know what to do!

This really ain't gonna go (or get) anywhere.....I'll leave it open just for the heck of it..
Let him do the first update, to see what will it look like..


----------



## Kingfield (Jun 16, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!



time to spam him 50billion times.


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 16, 2009)

i agree with elixir and those people elixir had mentioned.
you have to know how to fix codes that are wrong make codes and test them if they work.copy a cheat file for each type and stuff like that.but firstly you have to get people to respect you before even making this kind of decision by making a new thread to get popular or anything.because a new member who started a topic about having a cheat thread or anything is totally out of ...
not trying to criticize you or anything but just get people to respect you.help out people in other topics and your thread would be more successful.just don't get to impatient or buffed up to start a new cheat thread without thinking the aftermath.

btw this thread might be successful.just to wish you good luck =)


Edit:Toni can you change back to the mousy picture xD it was cute haha but your present picture is not bad haha xD


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 16, 2009)

And WHY are you doing this? If you want to help, ask!! Dont just make your own thread and try to be like Narin, The Coding Guys or Myself.. We didnt just start off like this and post our own threads which were copying someone elses.. We were a team with Narin and we all agreed about the thread..

This should just get locked.. It is OBVIOUS this is UNOFFICIAL and it is OBVIOUS that this guy is just trying to get some Attention.. You dont just take over someone elses job.. You help them with what they are doing.. 

Its just like me coming and saving over your Pokemon File.. Its just not right..


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

What Curley said makes lots of logic really.

If I remember, Narin was given permission by Rayder to take over the job? Antonkan should have contacted the cheat code crew to make it official, learn what to do and get cooperation of everyone.

Oh and I saw Narin online today!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, Narin is around he is working on something GREAT


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 16, 2009)

Even when I took over, I had everyones permission and nobody disagreed.. This is just outrageous..


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

just like kenzspell and the others like ladypoodle, we respect them because they helped out first, instead of all of a sudden, i'm gona start a new cheat database thread BUT wait? what am i supposed to be doing?

not updating the cheat thread nor doing any of those duties, no sirie, i'm gona lie and just be a mirror thread instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: this was supposed to be posted at 7pm, lol,forgotten press post reply -_-ll


@curley: ya, we just say, go ahead and help out, but the thing is that, this ISNT the cheat database thread, THIS *WILL* be more accurately: a cheat database mirror thread...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

OK guys,now you have to chill.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you did any, _any_ type of research on this guy, you'll see that he's very naive....and funny too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As I said, this WON'T work, and don't consider it real.....Not anyone can just step up and continue to maintain the database..
I myself could never do that, so I don't expect that from some newcomer..All of you are very funny for even considering that it could be a possibility..

I kept this open just because I want to see what will author do about it, I'm very interested in his next move..
Don't worry, this thread will never replace official or un-official cheat threads, it's here just for fun!
So relax, and have some fun while it lasts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: And please, no need for requesting a CLOSE or reporting the thread, I'm having my eye on it, and (I'm guessing) very soon, this will end up in the EOF or Closed.


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

So its all for laughs?

If you say so.....

Edit: Hm.... I do find him interesting.... he did give some pretty reasonable answers and all..... he probably has some knowledge..... maybe he can do a alternate cheats download thread well.... and "press reply button to answer" lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> So its all for laughs?
> 
> If you say so.....


It's a 13 years old kid trying to do something, really, I see no reason to trash it right away..His posts keep me smile!
I like to think that I'm not laughing _at _him, but more like, I'm laughing _with_ him..

EDIT: And check this thread, we're at the page four, and I don't think there are 3 legit posts that contribute to anything on the matter!

Maintaining the cheat database is one of THE MOST exhausting and difficult things to do around here..Not only you have to keep track of every freakin' game that is released, but you have to deal with bunch of people, some grateful, some bitchy, some annoying, some helpful (ironically, even if someone IS helping about cheats, you have to deal with those posts too, because you have to read their posts, use the cheats they contributed and test them), it's hilarious that one man thinks that s/he can handle it himself, not to mention kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You still don't see funny in here


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

sure it is, from his number of post count, only 20+ sure, thats a superficial way of looking at things, but most people will not trust u if u have a low post count, one of the main reason is that u have too little post, so most people will think of u as a dude who just pop in and say, hey gimme respect cos im gona make me a cheat thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




doesn't work that way... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u gona need to stay here for a while,interact with lots(bump up ur post count along the way) and get their respect first before u can even think of such a huge project


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm actually less sceptical about his capabilities after I ran a check on him..... His not a noob definitely, he has some knowledge and all....... I think he can deal with noobs.... at least he knows cheat stuff.... thats good enough.

Actually I think this thread will work for alternate cheat mirrors.

He may be a pretty fun guy IMO.... I still like his "press reply button" lol


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, i am off from this thread for GOOD
i guess you guys/girls had actually give him a good slap
and
i wish you all the best while doing your unofficial thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: i have no problem on he is doing the job ~! he don't need my permission at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol~!


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 16, 2009)

i agree with mrfatso,elixir,curley.
you see when you do something *BIG* try to get someones help or start a team and see if most of the people AGREES with your decision.its just not right popping out of nowhere and trying to get popular or anything.

there are people such as Narin,elixir,mrfatso,curley which are  experienced in making codes and helping people.you have to get permission if you wanna start a unofficial cheat thread or anything don't "steal" away their job.

if you wish to help out Narin,elixir,curley and mrfatso ask them for their permission and request to them that you wanna help them.but show them what you are capable of..like making cheats changing cheats testing cheats ETC.

btw actually you start out the first topic was actually quite nice.only a few spelling errors or typo.

*Good Luck!*


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 16, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Lol at the bad words part he just broke it. Seriously we got a thread and its doing fine.
> 
> Edit: To add a comment (or post), click the Add Reply button (what are we supposed to be really dumb or something?)
> He always says that, its extremely irritating!
> ...



AAAAAAAH! OK WE IS SORRY, BUT  CAN I POST MYSELF ABOUT OTHER THREAD? - push add reply to answer this question!

lulz


this is a terrible Idea!

seriously man - well done for trying, but just give up.
try spending your time learning better grammar


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

Folks... join us at http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum


----------



## antonkan (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

then no point doing it!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

The NEW Unofficial Cheat Thread


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.
> Uhh...point of this thread then...?
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i bet my 50 bucks he is younger.


----------



## moodswinger (Jun 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.



You just kicked your self in the ass there for saying that.  What you are trying to do is nowhere near what the old Official Cheat Thread did for all of us.


----------



## lonewolf80 (Jun 17, 2009)

If you were trying to compile your own cheats and posting them here, then I would have defended you from these naggers to hell. However, seeing this new statement, you are merely copying off someone's work, and then trying to grab attention with it. That's not good.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.


...


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This topic is interesting. New posts every 5 minutes. Yesterday i was one of the first to post in this topic and look, dang thats alot of pages.

NEW RULE: PLZ NO TALKING ABOUT ME.NEVER.

Lol Random quote o-o


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

then i shall talk about u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hi Lurked, so how long has it been since u last lurk?


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

All the time, i love sneaking around.

Hi mrfatso, how long has it been since you last ate? Lmao o_o


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

don u meant stop eatting?


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh... how about...
When was the last time you actually have 3 meals each day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And yes, I count random snacks a meal; espically large snacks like 10 donuts Lol...)


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.



then whats the point of opening this thread?are you trying trying to get popular or are you just trying to get people to post their codes here so that you could use them?
And btw uploading the cheat files from GBAtemp's database is Stealing you know why?you uploaded the file without permission.your trying to claim them as your own.please use the cheats you download for yourself.do not upload them into any file sharing sites without permission.its just like you are trying to distribute a copyrighted stuff and claim it as your own.

and so far i can see that when you opened this thread,i did not see you posting any thing related to the topic.for example:Codes,Tested codes ETC.

just try and get familiar with the surroundings here before making any harsh decisions like this.and before even making something this BIG get permission and have most of the experience members to agree with it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

lurked said:
			
		

> Uh... how about...
> When was the last time you actually have 3 meals each day
> 
> 
> ...


3 MEALS!? Now that's madness!!


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

Would i have a "estimate" of how many "meals" you eat? I know you eat more meals as day passes :]


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.



Ask mods to rename this into "Alternate Cheat Mirror" then. Narin's thread has a title like that for reasons I pointed out yesterday, and this thread does not fit under the criteria, sadly. Its just going to get lots of flames and noob posts, seriously. I'm sure you can do an alternate mirror thread.

Or would Toni or other mods like to move this to the EoF or close it? Its not becoming anything useful if people just post here and bash him, he seems like an OK kid.


----------



## Drakenlot (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright, I have a couple things, then I'm off to the new cheat forum.


1) Who in the right mind considers cheat.gbatemp.net needing a mirror at all? I've never ONCE had a problem downloading from there.
If his link went to any other hosting site, I'd say he was trying to make money off it through hits and bandwidth, but I don't think Live Spaces allows that.


2) People actually use Live Spaces for blogging? Holy CRAP! 

I used it for a whole 5 minutes before getting pissed off at it and moving to blogspot and never looking back.


3) I seriously doubt he knows anything about tech at all. Looks like he copies blog posts from other sites and says they're his own. Which I think is considered illegal in many countries under Copyright Laws.


4) I'm sorry, but if your advice for MSN errors is to bar the error message and continue like nothing is wrong, you need to learn more. Here's the Entry 
Granted, I think the complete fix deals with the regedit, so it's a good idea NOT to have people wandering through there not knowing what to do; but still, barring the error is not a good solution at all. 


5) I'm well aware I'm a noob here as well, but since my career is in Comp Engineering, Software Design and I design and build sites as a side-job, I'm pretty sure I know my stuff concerning technology.

And the fact I'm not 13. I'm 25.


Sorry if this sounded overly arrogant, but I needed to rant a bit. I loathe(no worse word comes to mind) people who steal others work. 

I had to deal with an asshole who hotlinked to images on my site for his business advertisements. Basically making money off my images.
Copyright is there for a god-damned reason.

I know I may be totally wrong and he could very well know everything he talks about, I simply don't buy it at all.



PS. Though he does get *HUGE * points from me talking for the Newfoundland flag and it's history, even if it's written like it was copied from Wikipedia. An entry seeming to miss info mind you.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=2053137:date=Jun 15 2009, 07:02 AM:name=antonkan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(antonkan @ Jun 15 2009, 07:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2053137"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:#2F4F4F--><span style="color:#2F4F4F"><!--/coloro--><div align="center">The NEW Unofficial Cheat Thread</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#2F4F4F--><span style="color:#2F4F4F"><!--/coloro--><!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto-->by antonkan<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></div>

<b><!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NOTE to the moderators: DO NOT CLOSE THE THREAD (OR KNOWN AS TOPIC)!!! <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto-->Why the cheat thread is unofficial?<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->Because the official cheats thread, named 'The NEW massive CHEAT compilation thread.'(maintained by Narin), is closed in April 2009 due to a lot flaming and spamming. Me, antonkan, is now maintaining the new unofficial thread<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Please Note: Here's the rules to everyone at GBATemp.net:<ul><li>NO FLAMMING</li><li>NO AGURUING</li><li>NO SPAMMING</li><li>DON'T SAY BAD WORDS (such as shit, fuck, bullshit, motherfucker, etc.)</li><li>NO SMART ARSE REMARKS</li><li>THE MEMBER, MODERATORS, SUPERVISORS AND ADMINISTRATORS WILL HELP THE NEWCOMERS (OR NEWBIES) SO PLEASE DON'T MAKE FUN OF THEM.</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE THREAD (OR TOPIC) POINTLESS</li><li>STAY ON TOPIC. DO NOT WRITE FOR OFF-TOPIC POST</li><li>DON'T ALWAYS ASK ME TO MAKE CHEATS</li><li>DON'T REPEAT YOURSELF</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE REASON WHY A TENS, HUNDREDS OR THOUSANDS ON POSTS AND PAGES</li><li>SIMPLY MAKE A REQUEST ONCE AND THAT'S IT.</li></ul><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto-->(You can see more information such as help with R4 DS users (and its clones) and R4CCE, <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=84991" target="_blank">click here</a>.)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->For R4 DS users and its clones (M3 Simply, N5 DS,etc), you'll need to get a new flashcart (except R4 DS and its clones).<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126893" target="_blank">Click here for cheats FAQs (or Q&A)</a><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#2F4F4F--><span style="color:#2F4F4F"><!--/coloro-->Cheats Updated as of June 9 2009<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto-->*New Games Added:</b><ul><li>Knights in the Nightmare (U)</li><li>Pogo Island (U)</li><li>Pokemon: Platinum (E)</li><li>Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009 (U)</li><li>Imagine Ice Champions (U)</li><li>The Legendary Starfy (U)</li><li>Pimp My Ride Street Racing (U)</li><li>Code Lyoko Fall of X.A.N.A. (E)</li><li>Pokemon: Platino (I)</li><li>Tigerz (E)</li></ul><b>New Codes Added/Updated:</b><ul><li>Disgaea DS (U)</li><li>Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (J)</li><li>Anno: Create a New World (E)</li><li>Custom Robo Arena (U)</li><li>New Super Mario Bros (E)</li><li>New Super Mario Bros (J)</li><li>New Super Mario Bros (U)</li><li>Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (E)</li><li>Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (U)</li><li>Dinosaur King (E)</li><li>Dinosaur King (U)</li><li>Pokemon: Platinum (A)</li><li>Pokemon: Platinum (J)</li><li>Pokemon: Platinum (U)</li><li>Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009 (E)</li><li>Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds Stardust Accelerator: World Championship 2009 (J)</li><li>Valkyrie Profile: Toga Wo Seoumono (J)</li><li>Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (E)</li></ul><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Requirements to Put Cheats:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><ul><li>A computer</li><li>All computer operating systems (Mac OS, Windows and Linux)</li><li>A microSD card with a USB-based microSD reader or a microSD adapter card (it's a size of the SD card (you need to use this if your computer has a SD slot))</li><li>All Flashcarts that has a cheats folder (inside a flashcart system folder)</li><li>All Nintendo DS systems (the original Nintendo DS, Nintendo DS Lite, Nintendo DSi)</li></ul><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><a href="http://cid-b13d2c2ee1eedfe7.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Cheat%20files/Cheat%20files%20%7C5June%209%202009%7C6.zip" target="_blank"><!--coloro:#2F4F4F--><span style="color:#2F4F4F"><!--/coloro--><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD CHEATS!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a> (NOTE: Download cheats with the link provided if have a trouble going to cheats.gbatemp.net (page takes too long, not loading the page, cheats.gbatemp.net is down, etc.)
<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->
<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>To add a comment (or post), click the Add Reply button, <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->BUT HERE'S THE RULES BEFORE ADDING POSTS (OR COMMENTS) FOR ALL GBATEMP.NET USERS:<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->

<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><ul><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--></li><li>NO FLAMMING</li><li>NO AGURUING</li><li>NO SPAMMING</li><li>DON'T SAY BAD WORDS (such as shit, fuck, bullshit, motherfucker, etc.)</li><li>NO SMART ARSE REMARKS</li><li>THE MEMBER, MODERATORS, SUPERVISORS AND ADMINISTRATORS WILL HELP THE NEWCOMERS (OR NEWBIES) SO PLEASE DON'T MAKE FUN OF THEM.</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE THREAD (OR TOPIC) POINTLESS</li><li>STAY ON TOPIC. DO NOT WRITE FOR OFF-TOPIC POST</li><li>DON'T ALWAYS ASK ME TO MAKE CHEATS</li><li>DON'T REPEAT YOURSELF</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE REASON WHY A TENS, HUNDREDS OR THOUSANDS ON POSTS AND PAGES</li><li>SIMPLY MAKE A REQUEST ONCE AND THAT'S IT.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></li></ul><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b>

<!--coloro:#2F4F4F--><span style="color:#2F4F4F"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><b>ENJOY MY CHEAT THREAD!</b><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->*


*<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
[start]


<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why the cheat thread is unofficial?
Because the official cheats thread, named 'The NEW massive CHEAT compilation thread.'(maintained by Narin), is closed in April 2009 due to a lot flaming and spamming. Me, antonkan, is now maintaining the new unofficial thread.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
+
<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Well, I'm maintaining the thread, not the database. The mirror website is a file sharing website. I upload the cheat file from cheats.gbatemp.net. I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing. I'm not the cheat master like Narin.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


actually someone needs to tell him... i don't really think he gets it.


*cough*

1. you cannot "maintain the thread and not the database".

Because it doesn't work like this! Narin maintains the database and the thread(well used to),no one manages it for him. Its sort of combined. Like curley said, its like ripping off to an extent. He does the work of the cheat database, and you just "first, depending on my life...(tbc)"and from 4(or 3) pages you haven't done anything!

the purpose of the cheat database: the place where narin uploads the cheats to.

the purpose of the cheat thread: the place when he updates us with when cheats are uploaded, updated, fixed, taken out, put in etc.

therefore, it cannot be like:

*Narin updates codes*
*you announce here "cheats are uploaded HERE click[from some file sharing site]*
it would look like you were the one updating the codes. therefore, copying. or, mirroring them.
but then the title says" The NEW Unofficial Cheat Thread" which purpose is to update us with when cheats are uploaded, updated, fixed, taken out, put in etc.
so.. 
a. title wrong.
b. misconceptions.

2.<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I use cheats but for playing the game, not testing<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Who doesn't? the majority of us do. thats why the cheat thread is so full of idiots like me.

The point of this thread is to test cheats, sure, go ahead and play and use the cheats, but you have your duties as creator of the The NEW unofficial Cheat Thread to update us with when cheats are uploaded, updated, fixed, taken out, put in etc. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

3.
the rules?<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler: lolwut




<!--fonto:Arial--><span style="font-family:Arial"><!--/fonto--><ul><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--></li><li>NO FLAMMING</li><li>NO AGURUING</li><li>NO SPAMMING</li><li>DON'T SAY BAD WORDS (such as shit, fuck, bullshit, motherfucker, etc.)</li><li>NO SMART ARSE REMARKS</li><li>THE MEMBER, MODERATORS, SUPERVISORS AND ADMINISTRATORS WILL HELP THE NEWCOMERS (OR NEWBIES) SO PLEASE DON'T MAKE FUN OF THEM.</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE THREAD (OR TOPIC) POINTLESS</li><li>STAY ON TOPIC. DO NOT WRITE FOR OFF-TOPIC POST</li><li>DON'T ALWAYS ASK ME TO MAKE CHEATS</li><li>DON'T REPEAT YOURSELF</li><li>DON'T MAKE THE REASON WHY A TENS, HUNDREDS OR THOUSANDS ON POSTS AND PAGES</li><li>SIMPLY MAKE A REQUEST ONCE AND THAT'S IT.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->[/color]</li></ul>[/size]<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->


*<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
number 4 is broken, you just said the words there yourself. and in bold. and red.
number5 : wut
number 6. you're the only one here. you don't have a team.
number 9. i dont think you can make cheats at all.
number 10. i post this to repeat what im trying to imply <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />


[end]

ontopic: 2 meals a day is enough! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />

also, eof ftw!


edit: drakenlot you made my day with number 4 <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
even an idiot like me knows how to do that!

edit: aghh i forgot something.. >_<


----------



## lurked (Jun 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *ontopic*: 2 meals a day is enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uh...whats with the [start] and [end]? Was that a BBCode typo or you were using that as a start/end of your "this makes me laugh" post?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 17, 2009)

lol ipikachu you made MY day,and the [start][end] was used for telling which was start end


----------



## Drakenlot (Jun 17, 2009)

Granted, his blog is an good read.

The fact posts (like the aspect ratio and the test card ones) are good reads, I just don't think he wrote them.

The 'sagely' advice he gives in other posts are hilarious and mind-boggling most times.



I also love how he tells the world NOT to read his blog, as it's public.

I know for a fact that you can privatize your Live Space. If you only want friends to read it, then hide it from the world.    I did that for my family dealings blog.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

i guess we should converting this to eof material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@lurked: u know i have no idea


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats what Toni said.... EoF or CLOSE.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

ya i know, well domination, time to get to work?


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

What the 10% from Toni wasn't enough? I thought you said you'll wait till 2000 posts?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

Drakenlot said:
			
		

> Granted, his blog is an good read.
> 
> The fact posts (like the aspect ratio and the test card ones) are good reads, I just don't think he wrote them.
> 
> ...








 really? i don't think he's smart enough to do those test cards etc. according to what toni said he's only 13!
his blog is funny. cracks me up
[start][end]meant 'srsbsns'


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

i don know i just scan through, most of them just seems to be lifted from wikipedia with some minior edits.. o well, just pass us any nice read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				i.Domination said:
			
		

> What the 10% from Toni wasn't enough? I thought you said you'll wait till 2000 posts?



darn, i still have a long way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for reminding me


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL..... I wonder what this thread will be like in the EoF....

Anywyas Toni seems supportive of him



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Go for it man



What he commented on his profile page. Maybe we should lighten on the bashing?

Offtopic: I liekz mudkipz


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 17, 2009)

Guys, age doesnt really have anything to do with it.. I was 14 when I helped maintain the database and sometimes took over for a few good weeks.. I know its not exactly 'taking over' as I had LOTS of help from my good friends here, but yeah.. Please dont bring age into it..

But everything else I agree with completely


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

EOF... probably alot of fun and spams and etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





true, age had nothing to do with it, curley took over for a few weeks and he was and i think still is 14 and he did a pretty good job and with mirrors as well, well he had help with guys from the net contributing mirrors and codes too so... don tell me just cos he is 13, bam, he get away with that, just like what elixir has mentioned at the AR thread, alot of this has to do with mentality (although i doubt most of us are any better, "bashing" [if that's what u called this... ] him isn't helping our image )

On-Topic: I hate mudskipz!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

This hasn't been moved to the EoF yet.

And yeah, age may not be a factor in capability, but instead may be a factor in mentality. Antonkan's thinking is..... unique. He thinks simple. He thinks he wants to do it, people will let him do it. Some people are meanies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (AKA i.Domination, hes a bastard).

This thread would actually be better off closed IMO. In the EoF, the flames and bashing would worsen.

Lets just see what Toni would do.

Off-topic: But I haz cute Swampertz that can pw0n youz


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

if he wish to maintain just let him do it but we don't need someone just mirror someone's work


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

He didn't understand the gist of Narin's thread's line of work, thats all. He thought its as simple as this, just mirroring the database. Maybe he thinks Narin gets them from somewhere else and just posts them here?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

nah, we just turn it into spam that's all, that's all. Haha, sometimes i wish narin work is that simple, then he can chit chat with us more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hopefully

edit: where are the people anyway? Guess its up to me to type to myself

Me: Hi MrFatso, how are u doing?

MrFatso: Fine, Fine, what about u?

Me: O, the usual, busy with lots of stuff, projects and etc

MrFatso: I see, anyway need any help with them?

Me: Nah, i am fine, so what are u doing here?

MrFatso: Nothing much, just reading some threads, anyway shouldn't u be busy?

Me: Nah, too tired and lazy

MrFatso: I see.

MrFatso: So... How are u finding this thread at the moment?

Me: Huh? O that, well, at first i was pretty glad that someone wish to take over Narin and maintain the database, but... now it looks like its one big hoax...

MrFatso: A Hoax? Whatcha mean by that?

Me: Well, this dude, anak__ whatchacallhim, he made this thread with a title like new cheat thread which to us, means he is taking over narin, but it turns out he is just making a mirror thread.

MrFatso: ya... i just read through this 6 pages of thread, u really are annoying, u know... to repeat yourself so many times

Me: well, what can i say? I am bored and i have nothing to do

MrFatso: well, go eat your dinner

Me: Fine, well see ya then 

MrFatso: yaya, see ya, loser

Me: FINE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a fag...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

Warp speed to the EOF...





Engage!!


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 17, 2009)

Im 15 turning 16 mrfatso btw


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Warp speed to the EOF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

EoF rampage!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feel free to post whatever you want. I wonder how Antonkan feels about this.....


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

hahahah
then i am in~!
i did't feel like SPAM~~!~

hello toni! i want your mouse!!!!!!
give me radioactive mouse~!

idomination! why aren't you in the cheat forum! GRINZ


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

You want radioactive mouse? Join Radioactive Force!!!!!

And why should I be in cheat forum, I know nothing about cheats!

Edit: Toni, you should change the title.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> You want radioactive mouse? Join Radioactive Force!!!!!
> 
> And why should I be in cheat forum, I know nothing about cheats!
> 
> Edit: Toni, you should change the title.


To what?!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Dunno.... this has OFFICIALLy serve now purpose as a cheat thread now. Officail spam all you want thread?


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

HELLO, IM FOM ISLAND OF CHUPACABRA
I LIK SITE VERY MUCH, I FINK THIS NEED MORE UBER KOOL MEMBRZ LIK ME DATZ WHY I SIGND HEAR


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Polly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why'd you change your avatar?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Dunno.... this has OFFICIALLy serve now purpose as a cheat thread now. Officail spam all you want thread?


Nah, it's OK as it is....Spam isn't allowed nowhere, not even EOF....This is the creative part of the forum!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Warp speed to the EOF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT!! toni could u warn me before engaging the hyper drive? ARGHH, flying out of the window... I'm GoNE... CuRsESS!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL BE BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Creative part?

Creative-as-you-see-fit thread?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 17, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> SHIT!! toni could u warn me before engaging the hyper drive?


Are you sure you want one?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

If u could revive me from that explosion then sure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Domination, u have it ? and are u sure u are not missing anything?



Spoiler



Like a elf maybe?


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







toni show your generosity


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

and i thank ye for ye generosity


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

I AM SPAMMER!
but i am going to XXXXXXXXXXX ops


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I AM SPAMMER!
> but i am going to XXXXXXXXXXX ops



Spamming is meh.

Be a troll.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

troll what troll?

U mean that dude next to u 

THiS dude?? -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, speaking of trolls, what were your favourite bedtime stories when u were young?


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Cinderalla, or was it the story with the frog prince?

Edit: Yeah its the frog prince


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

WTHIZTIS


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

oO, that was a video  by Seth MacFarlane, dude who was written series like family guy, american dad and etc, probably more.

Anyway his youtube channel is at http://www.youtube.com/user/SethComedy


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

I know. Family Guy is funnier.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> HELLO, IM FOM ISLAND OF CHUPACABRA
> I LIK SITE VERY MUCH, I FINK THIS NEED MORE UBER KOOL MEMBRZ LIK ME DATZ WHY I SIGND HEAR


Y HELLO THAR
I ARE FOM SINGAPAURE
I LIEKS THIZ SIT3 VERY MUCH TOOGH!
YES THIS NEEDS MOAR MEMBERZ FOR 1337 NEZZ

lolwut.


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually the rule in the first post is messed up too xD

Aguruing.. i don't know whats that.

back to topic.

hahahahaha..lol i don't know what to type!>


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

A guru -ing ~!
this is how you should intepret it~!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM FRUM SINGAPUR TUU
I LIEKZ THIZ SITEZ AS MUCHZ AS I LIEK MUDKIPZ
WE NIDZ MOR 1337 TROLLING GOODNESS HERR!

Caps is the new cool


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

HERE TROLL ELITILE DON HAVE
MUDSKIPZ SUXXOR
TELETUBBIES IS THE NEW ROXXOR

i really suck at this elite thing, man, where is my noob to average to elite speak convertor ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

APA LU ORANG CAKAP?
CAKAP BAHASA KE!?

me whaT? me here
me understand! don play play with me
i chop you till 9 pieces
i am no noobish k?
i am from KL! you know! not kampung~!

aiks? what talking me?


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Speak in engrish please.

Btw Teletubbies fad was a few weeks ago amongst my clique (we are sec 3 shockingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now its all back to sesame street.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

what tubbies?
i noe only tubby!

hahahaha
what is engrish? i knoe 3nglishhhh


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 17, 2009)

This is worst than the official cheat topic, so many spams to read. *facepalm*

I'll give this person a chance to prove his worthiness. Once Narin is back, let's resume the usual database.

Are all cheats functional, im talking about the new ones added? I havent played kingdom hearts 358/2 days but I hope the cheats are functional. Only if those cheats are easy to understand. I cant even find the unlimited Hp or something


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

ThisLast page has only Asian people posting!!! Yay Asia, yay Singapore!

And this is 3ngr1$h






Edit: Chris_Skylock, you do realise its now in the EoF officially right? Its not going to be a new cheat thread anymore.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

this is consider MILD


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> This is worst than the official cheat topic, so *many spams to read*. *facepalm*
> 
> I'll give this person a chance to prove his worthiness. Once Narin is back, let's resume the usual database.
> 
> Are all cheats functional, im talking about the new ones added? I havent played kingdom hearts 358/2 days but I hope the cheats are functional. Only if those cheats are easy to understand. I cant even find the unlimited Hp or something


*facepalm*
WUT YUU EXPECT FOM EOF?
SERIUZ TOPPINGS!!!?1


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

3ngr1$h posted by me just now not mild considered.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> This is worst than the official cheat topic, so *many spams to read*. *facepalm*
> 
> I'll give this person a chance to prove his worthiness. Once Narin is back, let's resume the usual database.
> 
> Are all cheats functional, im talking about the new ones added? I havent played kingdom hearts 358/2 days but I hope the cheats are functional. Only if those cheats are easy to understand. I cant even find the unlimited Hp or something




m00gl3 w4s n3V3R 4w4y
1 d0 t4k3 1t 45 1n5ult 0n mUh w0rK


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> This is worst than the official cheat topic, so many spams to read. *facepalm*
> 
> I'll give this person a chance to prove his worthiness. Once Narin is back, let's resume the usual database.
> 
> Are all cheats functional, im talking about the new ones added? I havent played kingdom hearts 358/2 days but I hope the cheats are functional. Only if those cheats are easy to understand. I cant even find the unlimited Hp or something



?p???l? ?o? 2 3?0? $1? ?0l$ s? n0? pu?

[email protected] ????u [email protected]? ?3?? ?3?


Its in EoF. Yay.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

|\/||_||)|


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

arghh, confusing languages arghh

u know what is missing right?


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Adopt a real cat or something


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Learn from him. The scratching post is always essential.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

m00n5h1n3 15 m1551ng


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

¿110ɹʇ ǝɥ

¿3u1ɥ5u00ɯ nɥ


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2009)

what the fuck is this shit? and if its an unofficial that mean narin and curley are taking a leave. but why the fuck is this shit in the tesing area?hmmmmmm


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

Hunt for Toni's posts and you'll know.

Because Antonkan started this himself as an alternate cheat mirror only. Then it didnt work out. So now its EOF.


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 17, 2009)

Chicken Breast!


----------



## antonkan (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to all GBAtempnet users. If this in the Edge of the Forum, I'll remove the first post. So have fun to all talking to them to have jokes for example. And I want a moderator to rename the title.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 18, 2009)

seriously no offence ! you fail!
you did fail big time!?

why... because you just didn't want to do the work by yourself and mirror other people's work!

what we need is don't need people like you? talking about that i could easily do a 100 times better job than you!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2009)

haha, even pika can do a better job


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> m00n5h1n3 15 m1551ng


its
|\/|00|V5|-|1|V3 15 |\/|1551|V6


we needs moar lolcatz herd.


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 18, 2009)

haha~i like the singapur xD

SINGAPUUUUUUURRRRRR MEOWS!


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats a "frontier thread"? Why is it "new"? Was there a "old frontier thread"?


Oh and


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2009)

Because someone has been playing too much Super Robot Saga OG ~ Endless Frontier ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Whats a "frontier thread"? Why is it "new"? Was there a "old frontier thread"?
> 
> 
> Oh and


|=41|_

itz angree nut scaraed. singrish man! >


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

He really is makes kitteh scared.


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2009)

lolwut new frontier thread fuck it


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2009)

more like lame kitties thread now...


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

i don't like cats.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 18, 2009)

DID I HEAR FRONTIER?
....but where's the awesome combos and boo CHARACTERS, YES, CHARACTERS which accompany it?!
...
i need to improve mah humor don't i?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2009)

Gundam, They have been killed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O NOES!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!


You Canadians are the strangest species on the plannet...


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







is it alright to say "you hong kong people are just the strangest chinese on the planet..."


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

Because Singaporean chinese are even weirder.

*Looks at me. And you. And Mrfatso. And Kenzspellz's avatar*


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

and its okay to say canadians are the most strange people on the planet?


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

No either. Its offending the whole country. And Canada is bigger than HK.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

-__-
It was a JOKE.

Now, Who would like some Tea and Crumpets?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

earl grey tea.
and wafflez.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2009)

do u have any honey lemon and chocolate mint cookies?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2009)

crap, lagged and double post ;(


----------



## Raika (Jun 19, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> crap, lagged and double post ;(


Double posting in a crap topic in the EOF doesn't matter.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> earl grey tea.
> and wafflez.
> *gets some Earl Grey Tea and waffles*
> There you go miss!
> ...


*gives mrfatso Honey lemon and chocolate mint cookies*
:3


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 19, 2009)

@mrfatso
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MY  BOO CHARACTERS! THE AWESOME COOL LOVELY CHARACTERS!
who....who could have done this?!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

don look at me, i try to give them CPR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks vidboy10, yum yum yum delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hands vidboy10 a 20 bucks tip for excellent service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Whats so cool about Endless Frontier. It only has the most awesome B00 Female characters. Nothing more. Wait, are there robots?

Anybody watch Digimon Frontier here?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

butler! i request a piece of paper nao!

i did.
once.i forgot which one was it though.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Digimon Frontier is the 4th one. I don't like Digimon after Digimon Tamer. It sucked bad after 3.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> butler! i request a piece of paper nao!


*gives iPikachu a piece of paper*


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Whats so cool about Endless Frontier. It only has the most awesome B00 Female characters. Nothing more. Wait, are there robots?
> 
> Anybody watch Digimon Frontier here?



I did, but its been a while, so i don remember much of it :X


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to have JCO's Coco Loco with a caramel frappucinno please


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i.Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Singapore used to have it on TV in the morning. And I liked it. Wow.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

i used to watch it on cds. i think i still got themm..

i got the movie one with the bunny digimon thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*scribbles on paper*


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

targeted at ipikachu and her pineapple association with Mukuro.








i want more Digimon!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> targeted at ipikachu and her pineapple association with Mukuro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that before. it was hilarous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chrome's so cute








now the present discussion is katekyo hitman reborn


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Whos your favourite Vongola? Mine is Primero. Since he looks like a future Tsuna and has the cape


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

either primo secondo or quinto  i don't know..

millefore ftw


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Millefiore? I dun like. Except for Byakuran! Hes so cute. But he owned Mukuro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrrghhh still not out yet. I wanna see Yamato's blades. I saw that he had three sword in one hand and the "swallowblade" in the other. KEWL.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

i like any swordsman, i don know why but ever since samura X, i always find swordsman fascinating


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Edit:

Anybody liek d.gray-man?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is now really mostly a thread for Singaporeans...


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*NO!*

Anyone can join. Its just others don't want to join.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> This is now really mostly a thread for Singaporeans...



unfortunately, that is turning out to be the case, hmm, if that's the case, i might as well make fun use of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*reduced english standard* 

Anyone heard ate popeye at Changi T1 or T3? Any recommandation? Cos on monday i going there eat


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL we need to start coners for discussion amongst fellow nationals.

And I heard my sis say T3 is good. I never tried it before. Oh yeah tommorow going to airport to wait for them to return to S'pore, maybe I should go eat. What food they serve?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

like KFC like that de, wait ar, i go google check: http://www.popeyes.com/index.php

according to reviews hor, this place very shiok but its a tad expensive, anyway i heard from u guys first lor, if nice i go, if not nice, i go there stare


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't blame me, I never tried it. Go haunt my sister or something.

Wait it ex? 2 chicken and 1 biscuit $2. Not bad what, almost the price of chicken rice mah, fast food is more ex.

Just saw this somewhere on GBATemp and couldn't resist the urge to post it, so kewl.


Spoiler: LOL, Limewire


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

lol, u go ask her la, she not my sis ...

anyway if i remember hor, it cost 5.90 for 2 piece chicken and 1 side order & 1 drink, 7.90 if u change it to 2/3piece chicken and 1/2 side order, i don quite remember it well.

off-topic: if u guys want, i go make a thread for singaporeans to chit chat, better this way, instead of converting someone else thread into sg speaker corner...


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL. We should have a country discussion section! General off-topic is not good enough. We should go suggest. Oh and National Day this year looks meh.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 20, 2009)

k, i go make one at general off-topic @ http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=162641


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 20, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> Anybody liek d.gray-man?




i like =D


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

kenzspellz said:
			
		

> i.Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad that the manga is on hiatus now isn't it?


----------



## kenzspellz (Jun 20, 2009)

well for me i still prefer pokemon lols
digimon getting worse =.=


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 20, 2009)

YEAH!!! Frontier!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> YEAH!!! Frontier!!!



wow, for windows, neat, guess i better start pushing back those list of to buy ds games list and wait for this as soon as they have a us release instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arghh, curse u japan!!!


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 21, 2009)

PokemonV said:
			
		

> He sounds like a 11 year old trying to get noticed.



*sigh*
that sounds just like me 2 years ago.

wait, forget i said anything.

EDIT:Hold on, I think I just read a MOD saying no offtopic posts.
Please delete this, then


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

lol, this is the edge of the forum and in case u haven't noticed this by now, none of the current post are even on topic, heck for that matter, what is the topic anyway?


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> lol, this is the edge of the forum and in case u haven't noticed this by now, none of the current post are even on topic, heck for that matter, what is the topic anyway?



*http://www.thefreedictionary.com/frontier*

1. the region of a country bordering on another or a line marking such a boundary
2. the edge of the settled area of a country
3. frontiers the limit of knowledge in a particular field: twenty years ago, laser spectroscopy was on the frontiers of chemical research [Old French front part which is opposite] 

Guess we don't have one. Unless we are talking about international boundaries. I know Russia has lots of countries bodering them cos they are s fcking humongous, awesome.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

oO, is other words it is still a talking crap thread, so there isn't a centralize topic in the first place


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 21, 2009)

I just helped make this thread ethnically diverse.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 21, 2009)

REVIVE
*revives only two characters from Endless Frontier*
Kaguya and Saya have been revived! 83


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

oO, where's haken? argh, he couldn't have fallen could he? Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 21, 2009)

But the ass ALMIGHT boo CHARACTERS HAVE been revived!
So no need for Haken!
These two are all we need that are needed to defeat the enemy!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

but not KOSMOS?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 21, 2009)

VERY GOOD POINT
Robot BOO CHARACTERS are awesome too 8D
*uses repair kit on KOS-MOS*
One more for us DEFEATING THE ENEMY!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2009)

hmm, should there be more BOO characters?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 21, 2009)

Hrm....
how about the GREEN robot? and the neko?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

u mean aschen and whathername?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 22, 2009)

yep


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

i only know who's thew green robot.. and that cowboy guy?


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

b00 Super duper awesome female characters.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

Its The Conduit Madness!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 23, 2009)

o.o
Haken can beat him!
=D


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 23, 2009)

ya, and don forget to play that awesome last showdown theme


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 23, 2009)

...........HADOUKEN!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

wut


umm

BANKAI


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Hyper Dying Will Mode.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

um



hmm..







i cant decide between demon powers or 6 states of hell


um..



EYE POWER
(六) w o
shit wait thats wrong


(四) w o
state of combat!


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Vongola Box.

Nuts!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

(二) w o
state of beasts!
whats the owl called?..
mukowl GO


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Nuts! Cambio Forma. Modo Difesa.

Mantello Di Vongola Primo!

Epic scene.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

bleh! mantle = 

Koujirou!
Cambio Forma!
Asari Ugetsu!


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Weird swords = 

Zero Point Break Through....

KAI!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

trident + hell = win!
(一)_o
state of illusions!


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Reborn uses special bullet. Illusions are now nullified.







I'll use some Hard Flames. Burn!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

HELL RING
oshi
i don't know what they do for the other one..
POSSSESSSSS


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

X BURNER.






Win


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 24, 2009)

i choose u, optimus prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the upgraded version from transformers: revenge of the fallen) now that kick ass


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

F Optimus Prime and his Autobots. Megatron ftw.

But Tsuna can pw0n them anytime.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> X BURNER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







state of something.
epic win.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tot you drew it yourself? How can you not know.

PERFECTED X BURNER! 20,000 FV



ULTIMATE WIN


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 24, 2009)

then i choose you, goku SSJ4 , come on out, your enemies are weak


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

The whole Vongola Famiglia.

Effortless Win.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 24, 2009)

Their future version looks way sexier with their sexy suits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KHR FTW!


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Their future version looks way sexier with their sexy suits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Future Lambo is the best!

But this good enough.  But with suits it'll be better.

KHR pw0ns all.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 25, 2009)

Screw this it's all about Nanoha and her Starlight Breaker


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

i couldn't find the tyl group on DA fast enough so..



screw all this its demon power time




fire!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

o ya?

elie from rave even more pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

You all fail.

Natsu from Fairy Tail and his fire dragonslayer magic owns all other fires.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

nah, the caveman win u guys, they first discover fire


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

In greek legend,

Prometheus stole fire from Zeus and the gods and gave it to humans. Prometheus wins.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

guess tis calls for one man... 



Spoiler



i summon ye, chuck norris, arise to the battlefield


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> chuck norris



AHHHHHHH!!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, chuck norris doesn't fear fire


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

What about.... THIS



Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

chuck norris fears narin.

p0wned!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

then i will summon zohan


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Bruce Lee.






Epic Win.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

Let him RIP.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, then Jackie Chan






Ahhhh, I used to like his cartoon series. I think the medallion things are kinda cool.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard that he's an anti Korean wave. That makes me sad.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Really?

But didn't he comment on some things about china too?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is
*BOLLOCKS*


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is

*TROLLS*


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is

*FLAMEBOT'd*


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is

*SPAM*


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> But didn't he comment on some things about china too?



don forget on singapore as well and on hong kong as well...


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a

*SPAM* Sorry


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

what the heck happen anyway?







*footkick the spam away.....*


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

"I can kick in the spam all day long, if you want!"


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

then i on air-con and freeze all the spam


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

Jack neo's english sucks compared to his chinese.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

at least his movie still okay, i wonder if channel 8 will show his old money no enough ??


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

His movies are ok but I like Stephen Chow more. He is funny and is a good actor and director.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, i still remember kung fu soccer, the movie not bad. the drama kick ass esp since it was pretty long, so it can develop the characters longer, and also for them to recruit more ppl


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

I still remeber.... wait I don't remeber any.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I still remeber.... wait I don't remeber any.



go find the movie, u wouldn't be disappointed, and if u are really unlucky, go watch the drama series as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is fking epic and that's all i can say, but then again, the movie was epic enough :X


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate drama. But I can remeber, wassat called, some hk/china show called "kungfu soccer"

But I think, I'll go back to read Captain Tsubasa instead.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

i think movie was called shao lin soccer, then drama is kung fu soccer, i keep bluring these 2 up


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah. Stephen Chow and his movies are fun and awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night, guys!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

well, see ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have a nice sleep


----------

